# Metal Stamp through powder coat?



## r.callison (Oct 16, 2020)

Hi y'all, long time first time... Anyone have experience using a metal stamp on an enclosure that already has a powder coat? I seem to remember that powder coats can crack, but I'm not sure if that is a function of age or just something inherent with the process. Building a pair of Parentheses (Parenthesi?) and want to use a prepainted black enclosure, stamp, and paint the imprinted letters gold. Thoughts?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 16, 2020)

All you can do is try. I’ve never done it personally but use the bottom plate to experiment and make sure you have a stamping block underneath it!


----------



## Danbieranowski (Oct 16, 2020)

If you don't want to go the physical stamp route, you can get a set of rubber letter stamps and some Stazon ink, which also works very well. Or get custom stamps made at rubberstamps.com which is what I do.


----------



## r.callison (Oct 16, 2020)

Bottom plates testing is a good idea. Thanks for the rubber stamp idea- really would rather the physical stamp route, not too worried bout the powder coat otherwise.


----------



## manfesto (Oct 17, 2020)

Every time I’ve tried with Tayda powder coats, they’ve cracked.

Dunno about other companies’ powder coats, I gave up and just stick to labelmaker labels or waterslide decals now


----------



## Mcknib (Oct 17, 2020)

I'm thinking at best you'll chip it if you use metal stamps at worst remove a large chunk so I wouldn't do it, but you won't know till you whack it, might be fine and I'd go with @Nostradoomus 

Trying the bottom plate first

Other options 

I've ironed toner transfers to powder coated boxes with the temperature at max with no problem

My logic being it was coated in an oven my iron gets no where near as hot as so wouldn't damage or remove the powder coat 

If you're just stamping ink on like Dan does, it'll be fine as long as you can get it to adhere check some of Dan's build reports, his logo's particularly cool I think

Painting over, I'd maybe go with an enamel model paint you'll need something that'll stick to a fairly glossy and not completely smooth surface so I'd also recommend a clear coat if you try it or it'll scrape off easily

Here's one of the said ironed on toner transfer boxes a ppcb simulcast only problem is if it doesn't adhere fully it's a mofo to get off to try again, I left the iron on much longer than I normally do about 20 minutes


----------



## scheffehcs (Oct 17, 2020)

Hey - I've stamped a bunch of pedals, wish I could give you some advice but it seems hit or miss for me. I had luck with Tayda's powder coating for maybe 6-8 enclosures, but after I had a few crack in a row, I've stopped doing it. I tried a couple other places but both cracked. Love My Switches and... Mouser I think?

Here's a few examples of the Tayda ones


https://imgur.com/a/oeYrQAl




https://imgur.com/a/OqmQ5kz


----------



## r.callison (Oct 20, 2020)

Thanks @scheffehcs, really helpful info there. Think I'll give it a test run, but also enjoy seeing how the stamping came out on your builds.


----------

